# is fructose your trigger? then read this!



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Last week, I found the following website: http://www.uihealthcare.com/news/pacemaker...ntolerance.html I called the clinic to see if there was anyway I could get printed material pertaining to the diet they recommend for their patients. For $10-which includes shipping, they're sending me a packet of information. I will share the details of this packet as soon as I can.I'm told that if you want an appointment at the clinic, they are booked well into the future, so it'll be a long wait. Apparently if you do wish to have their diagnostics, they test you for three sugars: fructose, glucose and lactose. Because there needs to be some space between the tests, that takes a total of two days. Trust me, though, Iowa City is a very nice town. You won't mind spending a little extra time there checking-out the shops and stuff.I have not scheduled an appointment. I'm going to see what the information packet says and then decide my next move. Perhaps I will just compare my current diet with theirs and make changes accordingly or perhaps I'll want to see someone there. I just won't know until I see this information.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Steve.I would be very interested to see the diet when you receive it.thanks gilly


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Thanks Steve!I e-mailed asking for the support groups and recipes.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Well, I received the packet of information. I haven't had much time to "digest" it yet







. However, my initial impression is a little confusion. Why? Mainly I'm confused by why certain sweetners are not ok and why others are. For example, why is light corn syrup considered ok or starch? I think both of those things cause me *almost* as much grief as high fructose corn syrup.Another area of confusion involves whether or not this diet is really a good idea for me. Some of the items that are limited or totally restricted, for example, I've always thought were helpful in terms of helping me get my fiber. I already eat pretty close to what this diet suggests, though.  So I might just make a few subsititutions and see where it leads.One thing that comes as no suprise is that the materials repeatedly make high fructose corn syrup sound like public enemy #1. I have NO DOUBT that it is for me at least.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Steve,


> quote:For example, why is light corn syrup considered ok or starch? I think both of those things cause me *almost* as much grief as high fructose corn syrup.


There are a couple types of fructose intolerance. The well known one (at least in medical field) is an inborn enzyme deficiency for metabolizing fructose. These people learn if very early on, as no level of fructose is tolerated from birth.Then, there's the second group, I'm not sure why it develops, in which older/adults start to develop an intolerance that they weren't born with.This second group seems to tolerate some fructose, just not high doses. (Similar to lactose intolerance . . . some lactose intolerant people tolerate small amounts, but not large amounts.)Thus, light corn syrup apparently has lower levels of fructose than HFCS, and thus is more well tolerated with fructose intolerance. (If anybody finds a chart that lists HOW MUCH fructose is present in various foods, I'd love to see one ... well actually, I think I do have a source, just that Adobe Acrobat stopped working on my laptop, so I haven't looked at it yet. Take a look and tell me how it is. (Have to boot up our big computer to look at it. Just haven't done it yet.) http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/Data/Other/herr48.pdf Now, that all said. You may be fructose intolerant AND also corn intolerant. So, even if the fructose is low, the corn may be a trigger. I have one client that did great going corn free, but occasionally still had 'blowouts' he couldn't identify the source of. We talked. I reviewed his diet. He was using nutrasweet. It contains malto-dextrin, which is a source of corn. We think that was the culprit, even in such minuscule doses.So, you may want to elim. ALL corn sources and see if it helps. Here's a good site to help you see ALL the things that contain corn. So, good luck. It's not easy. (That's why clients use me.) Corn-derived food ingredients I avoid http://www.vishniac.com/ephraim/corn-bother.html


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Yup. Corn is a huge problem for me. I've already wiped corn clean out of the diet. I still have some IBS symptoms, but the phrase "blow-out" no longer applies.I used to get cramps twice a day:1. AM (about 30 minutes after waking) & associated with defecation2. PM no urge to use the restroom...instead this felt more like my gut was caving-in on itself. Although to look at it you wouldn't think so as it was usually bloated.Since getting corn (especially the corn syrup) out, the mornings are generally better (fewer trips to the restroom), but they can still be gassy, crampy, urgent & all-around not fun. The PM cramp situation has been almost 100% resolved. It has occurred maybe once a year--perhaps accidental corn intake?I never have understood what the evening cramps were all about. I'm just glad that they're generally gone, because they were actually the most debilitating.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Jan,Thanks for the chart. I've looked it over and noticed that the honey I use in my weekly whole wheat bread recipe has almost as much fructose as HFCS. So I think I will try substituting molasses or regular sugar. Perhaps I can even find a recipe that has much less overall sugar. I thought this recipe was a little too sweet tasting for some sandwiches anyway.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Steve or Jan, If you have a chance could you give me a little more info. about the diet.The medical profession here are so behind the times. I have read all the articles about fructose intolerance and asked the doctor re. testing for my daughter(19 yrs old d. for 4 years.She's had every test etc.)The gastro. told me that he didn't know of any test for fructose intolerance.Yesterday we did our own "test".40mg. of fructose swallowed in water.Last night she had an attack.I know its unscientific etc. but we're desperate! She's thinking of going to a dietition since I know the U.S. is a different food scene but I'm just looking for basic knowledge to start with since I find I usually end up knowing more fom this site than the doctor's etc. If any Aussies disagree with me please tell me, because I have lost faith in the Australian doctors especially in Brisbane as far as IBS goes.My daughter's symptoms have always seemed to relate to something she ate,and she does have a very limited diet, but we have never been able to pin it down to anything particular.Leap is unfortunately not available here,an allergist was completely useless. Anyway thanks anyone for any help you can give.Oh, and we also have never even heard of lotronex here. Gilly


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:There are a couple types of fructose intolerance. The well known one (at least in medical field) is an inborn enzyme deficiency for metabolizing fructose. These people learn if very early on, as no level of fructose is tolerated from birth.Then, there's the second group, I'm not sure why it develops, in which older/adults start to develop an intolerance that they weren't born with.


Um, they're both me...ever since I can remember I got burning stomach aches from fruits and juices (and fruit flavored drinks like kool-aid). I had no say in what I ate as a child, it was "eat it and shut up", so nothing was done about it. Also since I was always told fruits are healthy, etc. I ate them anyway. I thought everyone got pain from it like I did and it was normal. Also it was confusing in that about 10% of the time I did not get this pain, then I would get encouraged and eat fruit again within a few days, and get the pain.Then about 3 years ago I developed intolerance to other sugars, which had never caused me pain before. Then I was diagnosed with IBS, found this site, saw the term "fructose intolerance", and the lite went on.







Steve, when I make bread I use scant tablespoons of sugar, just enough to feed the yeast. I can't stand honey in bread, even if I could digest it.







Gilly, it would probably work better to try elimination diets on your daughter than testing her with a dose of something to see if she gets an attack. You could try no fructose or sugar for 2 weeks and see if that helps. If not, try eliminating other common culprits like dairy, coffee, chocolate, soy, etc. one at a time for 2 weeks each. It might help to have her keep a food and symptom diary and look for patterns. You should be able to order this book from Amazon, it gives explanations and instructions for elimination diets."Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide to their Identification and Treatment" by Dr. Jonathan Brostoff - my hero!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Ok, let's see, I have the packet of info in front of me here. It includes:1. A short booklet called Fructose and Lactose Restricted Diet. Perhaps this means the two commonly occur together?2. A similar booklet specific to fructose.3. A few pages about cooking with alternative sugars.4. A fructose restricted shopping list (which appears to be a little geo-centric). In other words, Iowa store brands are heavily represented.5. A couple pages about restaurant survival.6. An Iowa-centric list of sources for dextrose.7. A copy of the web article I cited previously.8. Low-fructose recipes--several pages.9. A study that's rather difficult to understand--or maybe I just wasn't reading it at the best time.It's item #2 on the list that has commanded most of my attention so far. It is clear from the beginning that they don't necessarilly expect you to successfully eliminate ALL forms of fructose--I'm not even sure that is possible. But from the beginning, they talk about high fructose corn syrup (HFCS) and sorbitol as particularly troublesome.They suggest spreading small amounts of allowed fructose containing foods throughout the day and that you eat them with other foods. Although it is not clearly explained, they suggest that some poeple find relief by consuming dextrose-containing foods with meals.They also suggest a multivitamin and a 250mg C tablet each day--fructose-free of course.There is a disclaimer that this is a guideline only. They recommend treating this like a standard elimination diet where you avoid suspected triggers for several weeks and then add them back one at a time cycling every 3-4 days.For each category of food (sweetners, breads/grains, veggies, fruits, beverages, meats/meat substitutes, dairy, micellaneous, & adult formulas) they recommend what should be allowed; avoided; and (in some cases) what to be wary of.I don't intend to follow the recommendations exactly. As noted earlier in this thread, I probably have a problem with corn, and therefore dextrose would be a questionable alternative. However, I will probably make some slight changes to how I do things based on what I gather from these materials. Hopefully slight changes will yield at least some improvements! I will, of course, let you know.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I tried dextrose when I tested alternative sugars, and it caused even worse pain than fructose.







It's especially inconvenient because many artificial sweeteners contain dextrose, you'd be surprised what's on that ingredient label. It wasn't until recently I noticed Equal has maltodextrin in it. I'm going to have to use it anyway (for the occasional craving) because stevia gives me spasms.Oh well, at least I'm healthy!


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

this is fascinating information. i have known for some time now that wicked things happen to me when i eat sugar ( which is half glucose and half fructose). i have always suspected something like this but i never heard of it until now. not only is my gut affected but my brain and nervous system.corn is one of my worst allergens. if i eat it, i will wake up the next day in a complete total fog with all kinds of constipation problems.i have pretty much banned all sugar from my diet the last 5 months and am doing better for giving it up.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

www.quintron-usa.comit's a place who sell fructose malabsortion detection kit.but you have to find a clinic to do it because they just sell to clinic.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Fructose malabsorption and fructose intolerance are not the same thing. Intolerance can include immune system reactions such as inflammation and allergy-like symptoms like the brain fog mentioned. Malapsorption simply means it's not absorbed by the digestion, and it doesn't necessarily cause symptoms.For an explanation of the mechanism and symptoms of food intolerance, see this book:"Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide to their Identification and Treatment" by Dr. Jonathan Brostoff.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Gilly:Re: Australian docs. I can't speak to any docs, but I highly recommend an Australian Allergy/food sensitivity website written by a dietitian there. She OBVIOUSLY knows her stuff! Check it out: Allergy Dietitian -Home Page http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergydietitian/index.html This site has GREAT info. LOTS of pages. But, because MRT testing is not available in Australia, no mention or it! :-(Julia: Good pick up on fructose intolerance as food sensitivity vs enzyme deficiency/digestion issues with the sugar molecule. Thanks for pointing this out. MRT (Leap) testing does test for fructose intolerance.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Steve,About bread. It's true, you only need minimal sugar for the yeast. (And, in all truth, the sugar from the grain is truly enough.)And, sugar can be natural maple syrup or fruit juice concentrate.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I did make bread this weekend with only a little molasses and a little honey. I kept some honey because I didn't want to stray TOO far from my formula for good bread YET. It turned-out fine with one exception--it's shelf-life seems to be lower than the batch made from tons of honey. It gets stale faster. I may just have to make it more often because I think I've already detected a slight improvement in symptoms.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I'm going to try making bread without sugar! That will be great if it works!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks Jan.I will read that when I have some time.Looks good.Isn't it amazing that you can search for hours sometimes and still miss really interesting sites! gilly


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COMMENT:The concept of a "standard IBS diet", and there have been many proposed and they continue to be perpetuated, almost always have some basis in fact...that some patients will respond to the particular diet.This dates, as best I remember, all the way back to an experiment that was done and published in LANCET back on the 1980's, wherein a group of patients with diarrheic IBS symptoms was put through a rigorous phased dietary management study, which began with a strict washout period (elimination diet) until they were ALL asymptomatic (lamb-pear-water) which took about a week I recall.Then they all went through an arduous process of open oral challenges with a wide array of potentially offending foods.From this they were able to at least identify foods which precipitated symptoms quickly (triggers....keep in mind food ALLERGY was screened out before the study) and those which took a day or so to seem to elicit a reaction.From that they constructed a chart of frequency of offending foods within the population. Now the first thing the study proved was that the dietary pattern of offending foods was highly individual...and ranged from as few as one to as many as 30 foods to which patients reacted. [and yes we all know the weaknesses of open challenge which is why the end game was keeping the patients on the end-diet long term and checking the results).Anyway since it was obvious, due to the lack of TECHNOLOGY to isolate the offending foods, that most doctors could not implement this type of a program to ISOLATE evey IBS patients offending foods, they contrived a standard "IBS DIET".They simply took the ten most frequent offending foods within the population and put the patients on a diet which eliminated those for EVERYBODY...of course fructose sources like oranges were among the foods which I recall came back positive in (I am trying to remember...50%?) of the subjects.Anyway, they put ALL the patients on the same diet and followed them for a long time. They found that compliance was easier because not so many foods had to be eliminated, and that outcomes were positive but of course equivocal in many patients. A high percentage, 85% I think, experienced symptom reduction because by eliminating those ten foods they were bound to hit at least SOME of the offending foods and thus get SOME releif in MOST patients.When they really hit a home run was when someone was simply wheat intolerant. BANG! 100% remission!!!....but of course the wheat intolerant person was also being denied oranges and coffee and corn and other things that she could otherwise eat perfectly safely. So this is the first problem with ANY "IBS DIET"...there are going to be holes in it, and there are going to be needless restrictions.BUT IN THE OLD DAYS before the relationship between ALL the non-immunologic and immunologic mechanisms of lost oral tolerance were well understood, and before there was a way to isolate the reactive foods QUICKLY and accurately for INDIVIDUALS, these approaches ALL could be recommended as worth trying.Sort of like a table with a pile of crumbs on it. There's a loaf in there somewhere if you could put them all together. But failing that, most people can assemble enough for a slice or two.So ditto ALL , I emphasize again ALL such dietary regimens...I could sit here and pull out all kinds of references where people found both fructose intolerance and maldigestion/malabsorption (from enzyme deficiencies to dysbiosis related mechanisms) to explain where this protocol comes from.But it is really just a bother to do it since that is the basic concept of this and all other such approaches. They are compromises due to the limitations of what tools were available to those who construct said diets to assess degree and types of food intolerances.So indeed if this is a path one wants to experiment with, one may be one of the fortunates whereby the diet chosen is close enough to your reactive or intolerant food profile that you can achieve some reduction in symptoms. If its cheap and appealing, especially appealing as this enhances adherence, then I would not discourage someone from at least a trial of such a diet as there is some basis for the concept within a subpopulation of people diagnosed with so called IBS.In the meantime have a DFD.







MNLPSJuliaï¿½Here is the URL of the NEW book by your Heroï¿½







should the day come you sell some of that Coca Cola stock so you can buy it!







FOOD ALLERGY AND INTOLERANCE, Professor Jonathan Brostoff, MD, Stephen Challacombe, MD (NEW 2002) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/070...product-details ï¿½	Hardcover: 1120 pages ï¿½	Publisher: W B Saunders Co; ISBN: 0702020389; 2nd edition (August 9, 2002) MNL


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

> quote: In the meantime have a DFD.


Hi Mike,My hubby looking over my shoulder saw that and said, "What's that mean?" I'd never heard it used either.He/we wondered. . . Have a Difficult fricking diet?







(Nah, you wouldn't say that. . .)Darn[or worse]Frustrating Diet? Dang Frustating Day? Difficult Fructose-free Day?







Diarrhea Free Day?







Doody-Full day?







Drug Free Day?  Drug Full Day?







Damn Fine Drunk?







Ah-HA! I bet you meant Damn Fine Day!!! You too!


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi All,I just read an interesting article on IBS. Frankly, it MISSED most of the solid research, cuz the author didn't have much of a medical background, and just scratched the surface as related to IBS. (Bottom line; try some #### and then live with it.)But, what interested me most was the article interviewed Jeffrey Roberts, BSc, presiden and founder of this great IBS Group BB.What I found sad, is that, despite all the LEAP posts, and how MRT testing might help him (I'm guessing he's never been tested based on his interview) he is quoted as saying, "I am often unable to participate in family functions either as a result of severe pain or fear of leaving the house. I am never certain of how I am going to feel. . . Now my symptoms may last for one day, two days, a week, or even a month: however, I eventually feel better."Mike, I know you suffered with IBS for 25 years prior to MRT testing. And, knowning from the results of my LEAP clients, they no longer sit at home, or suffer for a month. . . they are on the road, going places and feeling wonderful and back in control of their lives.Maybe it's time Jeffrey get tested and try a focused elimination diet!Just my observations. . .


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

JanI had the same idea last year but didnt say anything because I knew it would probably be a lost cause...Not sure why people want to continue to suffer when there may be a way to get some relief !!!!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Update--since taking the honey out of my bread (about the only significant source of fructose left in my diet), I've had three or four consecutive days of formed stools, reduced bloating, reduced cramping, and a little more energy. Gas production is still about the same which suprises me, but the gas is different somehow (don't ask).ohnometo,You have to remember that most of us have tried many different things, got our hopes up, and have had those hopes crushed. This can be a considerable source of additional stress especially if trying the thing is a financial burden. A few years ago, I so burned-out trying everything from candida treatments to Chinese medicine, that I said (in the words of the great cartoon character Yogi Bear "Hey! Hey! Boo Boo! Sometimes enough is too much!" At that point, I accepted that my life is now--there maybe a cure out there or there may not, but I'm going to stop treating this as a war in the traditional seek and destroy sense. Instead, I'm going to accept the fact that this enemy exists and listen to the enemy for clues that might allow me to win a battle now and then. So, you see, that's giving-up on feeling better, but it's a more conservative way of getting there.Now, this is not to say that LEAP might not help me. It might, but at this point I have to weigh the known risks against the likely benefits, and "might" just doesn't tip the scale for me anymore. Also, there are significant numbers of IBSers on this board who fear dietary change perhaps more than the colonoscopy. As making such changes in my life have come slowly and at times with frustration, I don't blame them, but for me a little patience was a small price to pay for the benefits I've had over the past few years. Obviously these benefits haven't cured me altogether...that probably deters some people as well. They probably wonder what's the point of getting better if I can't have pizza with pepperoni ever again? I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss the old chocolate doughnut and O.J. breakfast, but I don't miss the 3-6 trips to the can in a 90 minute span either!Best wishes to all regardless of how you choose to battle your IBS!Steve


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Thanks Mike! I'm still waiting to meat both of you.oops, I meant "meet"














I was going to ask about DFD too, but it looks like Jan got it...


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Steve,As a person who made radical diet changes to feel better, I can't fathom a person choosing to stay home with symptoms for a month instead of giving up, say, pizza.When I figured out I'm allergic to soy I had to give up all my favorite junk foods, they all have soy products. It was frustrating, but worth it to feel better. That was the hardest part. Several times I curbed the impulse to throw things and scream in the grocery store.







Then several years later my new and better doctor suggested I try giving up dairy for 2 weeks to see what happened, and I thought that would be hard. But within a few days half my symptoms went away, and that made a dairy-free life much easier!Then I figured out I'm fructose intolerant and had to give up sugars and fruits







and that wasn't easy, but by that time I had so much practice, it was almost routine. I use equal when I get a craving, but I can't use it too often since it contains maltodextrin.







I know 2 people who told me they suspect they have food sensitivity but have chosen to live with the symptoms instead of giving up their favorite foods. They don't realize how limited their lives are this way, and how much better they would feel if they addressed their sensitivities and changed their diets. Just like I never suspected how good I would feel - didn't know it was possible! It was a gradual process. There's so much more to life than food. I don't focus on food at all, but rather on the important things like fun, friendship, love... I haven't missed a day of work in almost a year! I *never* thought that possible!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

SteveI I have read what I can about fructose and been to a dietition with my daughter.Im still confused.Have you cut out all sucrose from your diet as well? That is what we have been told to do,but people are very sceptical about food intolerance here.Thanks again gilly


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Julia37--For both of us, hindsight is almost 20/20 when it comes to doing things differently with our tummies. That hindsight not only tells me that I'm better-off without the coke and popcorn at the movies, but it also tells me that it was a struggle to determine that. Some folks aren't up to that struggle. True, they're struggling now, but maybe they feel it's a game they understand the rules to...and if they change now, they have to learn a whole new set of rules. I don't know...that sounds a little weird now that I read it back to myself...Gilly,I have not cut out all sucrose. There are some special cookies my wife makes for me that have a little sucrose in them. I believe the soy toaster waffles I eat in the AM have a little as well. In fact, even though fructose is a problem for me, I haven't eliminated that entirely (I'm probably taking-in 1% or less of what I used to, though).According to the folks at the center in Iowa, whether you're taling about lactose intolerance or fructose intolerance, everybody's tolerance (or intolerance) levels vary. Lactose intolerance should be well-understood by any physician or dietician as it is very common. You might see lactose-intolerant individuals consume a little cheese now and then (a low-lactose containing dairy product) or they might be so intolerant that they won't even try that much.Fructose is probably the same way. Studies have shown that fructose is poorly absorbed by almost everyone whether they are diagnosed as fructose intolerant or not. Some studies have also shown that fructose is absorbed better in the gut if it is in the presence of glucose. Sucrose is a combination of glucose and fructose.The best thing to do is probably to avoid the sucrose AND the fructose for a few weeks. Then, add back a little bit of one of them...a little sucrose perhaps, and see if symptoms worsen. Have you ordered the packet of information from U of Iowa yet? It explains most of this in there, and it's only $10. Oops..just noticed you're from Austrailia...that info might take awhile to get there.I think I answered your question...if not, let me know and I'll gladly try again. Or if you have other questions that I can help you with, I'll be glad to try.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks Steve.Yes basically she has cut out sucrose and fructose-just starting so will post again with any positive news.Gilly


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

> quote: know 2 people who told me they suspect they have food sensitivity but have chosen to live with the symptoms instead of giving up their favorite foods. They don't realize how limited their lives are this way, and how much better they would feel if they addressed their sensitivities and changed their diets.


So true, Julia! What a lot of these people don't realize is that often the same foods you are highly reactive to are the same foods you crave. It's like addiction. There's rarely an alcoholic or drug addict who wouldn't prefer to 'not want' the drug of choice. But, what's not known about food sensitivity is that often the foods that are reactive are the ones you crave. Eliminate them 100% and the cravings may disappear. . . thus, adherence when you feel great, AND no longer 'crave' your 'favorite' foods, things work for the first time and you feel better.


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

> quote:Maybe it's time Jeffrey get tested and try a focused elimination diet!Just my observations. . .--------------------Wishing you well,Jan


something is up. i was threatened with eviction if i posted anything more on dientamoeba. heck, i thought it was within the bounds of IBS. however, the exact words were, "it is not accepted by mainstream researchers -- so stop it"


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh I forgot about this thread in my present state of busi-ness...2-3 things...Jan you got it when you guessed "Diarrhea Free Day"...something I used to dream of for decades...and am now proud to be able to say that hundreds...mow, correction, now thousands...of people diagnosed with so-called "IBS" with a diarrheic component are enjoying "DFD's" aplenty.MIKERALPH (is that schizo or ???







)I have heard the "mainstream" rationale as a "screening" rationale many times in my 30 years in the healthcare industry so it is not a paradigm unique to any one person.I cannot count the number of postulates which went from being disregarded as nit being consistent with the momentary dogma of whatever "mainstream" was at the time to being revealed ultimately to be fact, and which then benefitted the sick henceforth.Conversely, there are just as many postulates which were not concordant with "mainstream" at the time which did not prove out and were discarded.So in and of itself, the dogma of acceptence or rejection based upon what is defined as "mainstream" cannot automatically be considered a correct approach, nor rejected as universally myopic.You have to consider it in the context of how it is applies and to what and from what perspective.IN the case of when Syndromes are in the investigatory stage, or where a disease is considered "functional" simply because the pathogenesis is unclear (once it is discovered then it is no longer functional) it is my view and that of many who work succesfully to obtain remisison of symptoms in people diagnosed as IBS whom no one else could help that the main reason some things are rejected or banned on the basis of "not being mainstream" are done so simp,y due to the fact that a person has no experience with it or has not stduied it enough tor ealzie that it is perfectly "mainstream". Sometimes a scotoma is the problem, and by its nature a scotoma cannot be seen by the person suffering from it.What is "mainstream" is perspective-based, and sometimes it is based upon agendas which elude the scrutiny of those not close to the heart of the issue.It's like the whole are of treating the population of IBS patients whose symptoms are provoked by food intolerance reactions. First, the problem comes right from the MERCK MANUAL and the approach to prophylaxis using protocols and methods to assess the mechanisms of food intolerance and implement therapy come staright from decades of work published in both major and monor journals and medical textboooks, and hundreds of plans which pay for healthcare costs consider procedures valid and compensible every day. Yet it has been also classified as "non mainstream" ....when hypnosis, a method widely considered "not mainstream" by millions inside and out of the industry, is granted acceptance and free reign for promotion in certain venues. It has not yet gained mainstream acceptence...unless you have a personla definition of what "mainstream" is. It is nothing more than that which is considered valid by that opinuion-group which one aspires to...and there is always another more or less exclusionary OR inclusionary definition of what is IN the mainstream and what is out.In the case of so called IBS the understanding of it is better describved as a Maelstrom than a mainstream...especially when so much of what is claimed to be mainstream within the maelstrom is not complete in its assessment of pathognesis and hyopthesis is routinely morphed into fact.So I would not take that too much to heart...one way or the other...as I think the issue may not have been as much the content as perhaps the manner in which the content are presented in someones view...for whatever reason (I was not witness to the discussion in question) my sense it that the maybe the moderator wanted something toned-down and this was the way of expressing that.Then again maybe I am nutz







MNL


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Well, it's been about 2-3 weeks since I made a few reductions in the fructose department, and I do believe it has helped significantly. My more simple, less sweet whole wheat bread machine bread goes better with certain other foods too!


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

Just recently I eliminated "processed" breads/foods due to "high fructose corn syrup" ingredient - wow that's in almost everything processed. I also have limited fruit severely and do not add sugar, artificial sweeteners (matodextrins/anything ending in "ose)...yep, means lactose too - wow. It's making a difference. And you can't be an 'all natural gal' unless you don't eat "processed junk" anyway - yes, sugars are naturally, but I'm naturallly inclined not to digest them well.


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

A "Doody-Filled Day"







That's funny! Has anyone else tried Stevia? It's in the natural food stores. Cause I think the "Eating for IBS" book said something about "no artificial sweetners" like Sweet-n-low and sugar is just plain bad.Stevia can be used in cooking. It's not as sweet as even sweet-n-low, but it doesn't hurt me half as much as sugar/sweetners do.You can get stevia recipes online. You can go through Yahoo and find them..I think they're on the vegan website.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I tried it. It gives me heartburn.


----------

